# Help me remember a mecha anime from 10 years ago



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

i barely remember this mecha anime series 'coz i was still 10 years old at that time, i saw it on axn. it was kinda like full metal panic, but some of the mechas in the series have their own minds. i don't remember any more detail but i think it was aired the same time as a submarine related anime series too. i think "blue submarine no. 7" was the name.


EDIT: additional info

it aired during the year 1999 or 2000 on axn and was already in english. 'coz that was the years i was living with my grandma and they have cable.
i don't remember any "other dimensions" on the series, i guess it's based on present earth(1999) going to the future.
the protagonist and the antagonist kinda know each other, like former rivals.
a lot of military action, i don't remember seeing them fight in space, only on earth.
one of the sides in the war have a diamond shaped fortress, either floating in air or water.
mechas have their own minds, thus they can move on their own even without pilot, but i'm not sure if both sides have them.

that's all i can squeeze of my mind right now


----------



## kypt-carterious (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, there is
Zone Of the Enders (Z.O.E.) http://www.zoneoftheenders.org/
Blue Gender http://www.mahq.net/animation/bluegender/bg.htm
Fafner http://www.mahq.net/animation/fafner/fafner.htm

There are a whole bunch to the left scroll through and take a look hope it helps.


----------



## Crass (Dec 3, 2010)

Probably not it based off the description, but maybe The Vision of Escaflowne? I miss the good ol days when mech anime was popular.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

nope, that's not it, it aired during the year 1999 or 2000 on axn and was already in english. 'coz that was the years i was living with my grandma and they have cable. sorry if i can't provide any more details



			
				Crass said:
			
		

> Probably not it based off the description, but maybe The Vision of Escaflowne? I miss the good ol days when mech anime was popular.



nah, i remember that very well, 

i don't remember any "other dimensions" on the series, i guess it's based on present earth(1999) going to the future.


----------



## Crass (Dec 3, 2010)

Gatekeepers?


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Submarine_No._6


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

@Crass: its a series full of mechas, or more on revolving around mechas, just like full metal panic

@shlong: searching that page again helped me remember another childhood series i forgot, robotech.

*Posts merged*

@Crass: its a series full of mechas, or more on revolving around mechas, just like full metal panic

@shlong: searching that page again helped me remember another childhood series i forgot, robotech.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 3, 2010)

...it wouldn't happen to be Zoids Chaotic Century is it?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah its probably zoids.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

@jurrasicplayer: ahh nope, only mobile suit type mechas.

i think it's long forgotten now,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 'coz i think it never became famous,


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 3, 2010)

You could try looking for it here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Mecha_anime_and_manga

My knowledge on Mecha anime is kind of small (I don't usually watch them...though I did watch Code Geass...that was wonderful).


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Macross maybe?
It's old enough


----------



## Crass (Dec 3, 2010)

Vandread mayhaps?


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 3, 2010)

This will be your best bet. Blue Submarine No 6 aired from November 6, 2000 to January 5, 2001

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_progr...cast_by_Toonami


----------



## Crass (Dec 3, 2010)

AXN ≠ Toonami


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 3, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> AXN ? Toonami



Oh, I totally missed that detail. Ignore me then.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Crass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's okay, even false information may lead to something useful


----------



## Crass (Dec 3, 2010)

Think thats my last guess for the night.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Think thats my last guess for the night.


O.o
When it started, I thought it was Evangelion, and the mechas look like Evas or Knightmare Frames(the white one looks like Lancelot) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: In cas you don't know NGE or Code Geass


----------



## Narayan (Dec 3, 2010)

don't know nge but code geass? lelouch is epic.


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> don't know nge but code geass? lelouch is epic.


Lulu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*cough*
Neon Genesis Evangelion's pretty awesome...but there's too many different endings...


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

Have a look through these
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AXN_Asia#Anime_programming
I'll take a look now, and see if I find anything related :3
EDITops, forgot I posted last >.> my bad...
EDIT #2:As far as I can tell I was right first time round. It's called Blue Submarine no.6, although as far as I can tell, there's no sentient mecha :/ although I could be wrong


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 3, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Think thats my last guess for the night.



0.o'

It all but SCREAMS Evangelion knockoff... But, as I am a sucker for awesome...

I haz a new series to watch.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 4, 2010)

i have no idea what's axn but could it be Martian Successor Nadesico ?

I remember it having mecha but that's all..


----------



## Narayan (Dec 4, 2010)

AXN is a cable channel

oh and i don't actually want to watch the series anymore, i'm just trying to remember what was with that series that got me curiuos.


----------

